

Ask HN: Future technologies in video games - z3phyr

After the development and advances of 3D and shaders, it is difficult to comprehend what other major technologies we should work on to make video gaming a better experience? Is the era of hackers like John Carmack or Tim Sweeny over? Or are we in need of more breakthroughs? What will be those breakthroughs?
======
ddorian43
You mean on graphics?

I like more gameplay. Ex: Globulation 2 is an innovative Real-Time Strategy
(RTS) game which reduces micro-management by automatically assigning tasks to
units.

[http://globulation2.org/wiki/Main_Page](http://globulation2.org/wiki/Main_Page)

